# 2000 audi a4 starting problems



## bahamapapa (Oct 2, 2011)

I have an 2000 audi a4 1.8 sometimes it wont start and even has shutdown while driving a few times. When I try to start the car and it doesn't start i notice an EPC light on dash. A friend told me it might be a faulty crankshaft position sensor , does that sound right does anyone else have any suggestions as to what the problem is, thanks for any help


----------



## German Car Depot (Oct 13, 2011)

When Audis (or Volkswagens) cars do not start Most often it is a crankshaft sensor it also could be a mass airflow meter or temperature sensor. A quality independent VW and Audi vehicle specialist should be able to help you. We see this problem quite a bit at http://germancardepot.com here in Hollywood Florida as we only service and repair Audi (and VW) autos.


Googabafox




bahamapapa said:


> I have an 2000 audi a4 1.8 sometimes it wont start and even has shutdown while driving a few times. When I try to start the car and it doesn't start i notice an EPC light on dash. A friend told me it might be a faulty crankshaft position sensor , does that sound right does anyone else have any suggestions as to what the problem is, thanks for any help


----------

